
Facing 169 years in prison, US judge orders detention of VW executive - felixbraun
http://m.dw.com/en/us-judge-orders-detention-of-vw-executive-oliver-schmidt-as-serious-flight-risk/a-37977551
======
Piskvorrr
As written, the title means "[The judge who is] facing 169 years in prison..."

